# WP&Y new diesel



## Lorna (Jun 10, 2008)

Big Boy


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Lorna;

Wow! That is a very modern looking machine. Six axle trucks to help spread the axle loading better. 
Do you know whether the power distribution is A-1-A + A-1-A or C + C type, so far as traction motors are concerned?

Best, David Meashey


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

White Pass has received six of them, numbers 3000 - 3005.
Built new in 2019 and 2020.
National Railway Equipment Model E3000CC-DC




Dave Meashey said:


> Do you know whether the power distribution is A-1-A + A-1-A or C + C type, so far as traction motors are concerned?
> 
> Best, David Meashey



C-C


Scot


----------



## Lorna (Jun 10, 2008)

C-C all axles powered. They run a EMD 645 rated at 3300 hp with 3000 hp at the rails.
A total of ten units ordered. The ones this year will be the last in the yellow and green paint scheme with the 2021-22 deliveries being in a new Carnival red and black.


Four of the DL Alcos are heading to Colorado to run on the Durango and Silverton. 



From some indications the GE shovel nose units are to be completely retired. So unknown fate for those right now.


Anyway, here is the link to the similar locomotives being built for Australia which the WP&Y order was a tack on.



https://www.nre.com/news/international-spotlight-new-class-locomotives-australia


----------



## Lorna (Jun 10, 2008)

I know not everyone does or has or will use facebook but if you do they have a video of the unveiling of the new locomotives in the new black and red paint scheme.


https://www.facebook.com/watch/?v=286196722496177


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

That is a big locomotive for 3 foot gauge. I like the new paint better than the green and yellow although I would not instantly recognize it as WP&Y.


----------



## zr1rob (May 27, 2020)

Do these new locos have steam generators or extra electrical generators for HVAC? Or does the WPY expect to get some freight business and these will be used for that? That's a lot of HP for tourist trains.


----------



## lkernan (Nov 27, 2012)

Lorna said:


> Anyway, here is the link to the similar locomotives being built for Australia which the WP&Y order was a tack on.


Actually, they aren't related to that Watco Queensland order, they're sisters to the Qube 1100 class which are standard gauge units that came earlier.


----------

